# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Actuación de mentalismo con Magnolo

## Ritxi

El próximo Viernes 26 de Febrero, la SIS, continuando su ciclo de magia nos presenta a MAGNOLO & LAYS con su espectaculo de mentalismo

----------

